# Spied (Again): Facelifted Audi Q5 S-line



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Spy photographers working in the northern test areas of Sweden have again spied the facelifted Q5. * Just as the previously spotted black US-spec car spied a few weeks ago, * this white European model shows some basic disguise around the grille corners and older headlight/taillight clusters but this is undeniably a facelift with A6-inspired S-line bumper trim.

How do we know it's a European model? Aside from the headlight clusters sans amber corner markers this Q5 also features "TFSI" badging where US-spec Q5s will retain the 2.0T and 3.0T designations.










More is revealed in this new photo set as well. Close ups of the grille disguise and an interior shot give an even better hint of what the new Q5 will look like. Inside, we doubt the blanket hides any significant changes in the dash though the MMI upgrades from the A4 facelift will carry over and we note the A6-style wood/almuminum trim changes are also seen plainly in the shots.

In addition to the grille on the outside, expect a change for the headlight and taillight designs. The basic shape will not change allowing Audi to retain stampings for components such as the fenders and tailgate, but expect the old style LED signatures with lines of lights appearing as dots to be replaced with the solid-lit bars seen on already facelifted Audi siblings such as the A4 and A5.

The facelifted Q5 to be revealed later this year with likely market introduction in the USA by the model year changeover in August or September. At that time the 3.2 will be dropped and replaced with the 3.0 TFSI and the 2.0 TFSI will remain. A 3.0 TDI model will be added at a later date, as will a 2.0 TFSI hybrid model.

See the rest of the photos from this set below.


----------

